# best way to remove roof spoiler



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Hi people what's the best way to remove roof spoiler from car that's been glued on. 

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Depends upon glue but heat gun (be careful) and fishing line or dental floss - use sawing action. WD40 will help but be careful with heat gun as it will catch fire.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not like this


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Not like this


Well I've never seen anyone use a fork lift to remove a boot spoiler, what a bell end.

As said use fishing line to remove it, spray some solvent degreaser around the edges of it leave over night to soak in. Then you could use a plastic filler spreader under the edge to try and lift it up, then use the fishing line in a sawing action to remove it.


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

Thank you Andy mate the help. 

Thanks


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Not like this


ha ha, thats the one i was thinking about, was doing the rounds on the emails last year, love it lol


----------

